# 2018 Cruze Diesel Hatchback



## brianguy1979 (Jun 17, 2012)

Good info to know!!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I know a few people that would be interested in such a model combination.

I wish they'd open up the wheel/package choices. A Premier diesel would be pretty sweet.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

jblackburn said:


> I know a few people that would be interested in such a model combination.
> 
> I wish they'd open up the wheel/package choices. A Premier diesel would be pretty sweet.


The 18s are standard on the manual diesel hatch.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

EricSmit said:


> The 18s are standard on the manual diesel hatch.


And the auto if you get the RS package.


----------



## Scongiundi (May 4, 2017)

Has anyone read anything regarding when the 18 models will be available for order? (Both sedan and hatchback)


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

EricSmit said:


> The 18s are standard on the manual diesel hatch.


Since it's almost June, when will the 18s hit the dealer lots ?


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Scongiundi said:


> Has anyone read anything regarding when the 18 models will be available for order? (Both sedan and hatchback)


June 1st is when initial orders can be accepted.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

2018 Chevy Cruze Gets Diesel Hatch, New Color | GM Authority

GMAuthority seems to think that the Hatch Diesel will be rated at 52 mpg highway, regardless of transmission - but I'm not sure where they're getting that information, as it is not listed in the order guide, or anywhere I can find. Also, the gas hatch has lower fuel economy numbers than the more aerodynamic sedan, so this doesn't exactly make much sense (likewise with the EPA-rating gap between the manual and automatic diesel models).


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Satin steel metallic. :wub:


----------

